# AutoCAD 3D Oberflächen



## DirkSchulze (8. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte in AutoCAD die Oberfläche eines dreidimensionalen Objektes füllen. Ich steige da einfach nicht dahinter. Ist das überhaupt möglch? Wenn ja, mit welchem Befehl?

Danke
MfG Dirk


----------

